# New Site—Philly, MA, & Import Bottles



## RelicRaker

Hit a new location today.

L: Moxie Nerve Food (Lowell, Mass)
C: James Pagniol Olive Oil (Marseilles, France)
R: Amber Wyeth & Bro Liquid Malt Extract (Philadelphia)
Front: Cantrell & Cochrane ginger ale (Dublin & Belfast)


----------



## sandchip

Nice!  Definite potential on that site.


----------



## CanadianBottles

Nice finds!  Always nice to find an applied seal bottle.


----------



## RelicRaker

CanadianBottles said:


> Nice finds!  Always nice to find an applied seal bottle.


And it's smaller than the ones I've found up to now, which surprised me.


----------



## CanadianBottles

Yeah come to think of it that's one of the smallest applied seal bottles I've ever seen as well.


----------



## slugplate

That's a good site! Nice variety of bottles in that dig. Well done.


----------



## bottlecrazy

Keep 'em coming!  Congrats.


----------



## RelicRaker

Here's some more detail on the Cantrell & Cochrane round-bottom ginger ale. The base shows the company's 2 cities of operation: Dublin & Belfast.


----------



## RelicRaker

Also found a large Mellin's Infant Food jar (Doliber-Goodale Co.)


----------



## Warf rat

Those are really nice!


----------



## RelicRaker

Another one from the site...
Ryan's Gold Medal Liquid Blue
Manufactured Only By
WM H. Ryan, Philada
(laundry whitener)


----------



## Bufflehead

RelicRaker said:


> Another one from the site...
> Ryan's Gold Medal Liquid Blue
> Manufactured Only By
> WM H. Ryan, Philada
> (laundry whitener)


----------



## Bufflehead

Cool stuff. What’s the deal with “only by”? I like it.


----------



## RelicRaker

Bufflehead said:


> Cool stuff. What’s the deal with “only by”? I like it.



I'm guessing to discourage copycat brands.


----------



## Patagoniandigger

RelicRaker said:


> Here's some more detail on the Cantrell & Cochrane round-bottom ginger ale. The base shows the company's 2 cities of operation: Dublin & Belfast.


Very nice all.
The round bottle was made in a hinge mold. All right?
 I don't understand well how they opened it without erasing the bottle.
Have you got an idea about the year?


----------



## Patagoniandigger

RelicRaker said:


> I'm guessing to discourage copycat brands.


I agree.


----------



## Brewster113

Nice finds, I like the Moxie, I don't see them here and that looks like an older one.
Bruce


----------



## RelicRaker

Patagoniandigger said:


> Very nice all.
> The round bottle was made in a hinge mold. All right?
> I don't understand well how they opened it without erasing the bottle.
> Have you got an idea about the year?


Guessing from the other artifacts that we're talking 1880s.


----------



## RelicRaker

Returned to the site today...
Left: Rio Chemical, St. Louis
Center: Warner's Safe Kidney & Liver Cure
Right: Excelsior Bottling Co./Geo. H. Schappert
Front L: Delavau's Whooping Cough Cure
Front R: Bryson's Medical Dispensary/Montreal


----------



## CanadianBottles

Hey, Montreal!  That was a long way for a local druggist bottle to travel back in those days.  I've got a different Bryson's Medical Dispensary bottle but haven't seen one like yours before.


----------



## RelicRaker

CanadianBottles said:


> Hey, Montreal!  That was a long way for a local druggist bottle to travel back in those days.  I've got a different Bryson's Medical Dispensary bottle but haven't seen one like yours before.


Yeah, there's a fancier type with a banner. Is that the one you have?


----------



## CanadianBottles

Yeah I have one of the ones with the banner.  I think yours is older than mine.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Great bottles.


----------



## RelicRaker

Returned today and picked up some smalls.
Frank E. Morgan, Philada (pharmacy)
Hoyt & Co Perfumers, Philada (10¢ perfume)
Lea & Perrin's
and 2 cone inks, unembossed.


----------



## RelicRaker

A few more bits and bobs from the site...


----------



## CanadianBottles

Those are some nice finds!  I've never seen a pharmacy bottle shaped like that before, is that a shape that you often get in Philly?  I like that tiny plate shard too, looks like it's probably from Asia.  Wonder what it what it was meant to be used for.


----------



## Patagoniandigger

You don't stop surprising  me. Amazing finds in great condition. The glass stopper is really wonderful.
Tell me the Lea & Perrins has embossed on the base A C B Co ?


----------



## RelicRaker

Patagoniandigger said:


> You don't stop surprising  me. Amazing finds in great condition. The glass stopper is really wonderful.
> Tell me the Lea & Perrins has embossed on the base A C B Co ?



Thx. I had to keep the stopper—the embossed aquas are cool, and I keep anything with a patent date.
The L&P base:

JD
7
S

Sorry it's not a UK bottle. It's some variant of the Duncan.


----------



## RelicRaker

CanadianBottles said:


> Those are some nice finds!  I've never seen a pharmacy bottle shaped like that before, is that a shape that you often get in Philly?  I like that tiny plate shard too, looks like it's probably from Asia.  Wonder what it what it was meant to be used for.


The only other bottle I've dug that shape was an ant poison. 
The Morgan is definitely an odd one for an Rx.


----------



## Patagoniandigger

You  surprise me again never seen that mark. Now I realize that your bottle was made by John Ducan & Sons. New York? NY. between 1880 and 1900.
My older ones came from England (I  am in Argentina. South America ) in the same period. Al


----------



## Patagoniandigger

RelicRaker said:


> Thx. I had to keep the stopper—the embossed aquas are cool, and I keep anything with a patent date.
> The L&P base:
> 
> JD
> 7
> S
> 
> Sorry it's not a UK bottle. It's some variant of the Duncan.


Yes they are.


----------



## sandchip

Patagoniandigger said:


> ...The round bottle was made in a hinge mold. All right?
> I don't understand well how they opened it without erasing the bottle...



More than likely bottom hinged.


----------



## RelicRaker

One more from the site... Dr. D. Jayne's Expectorant / Philada.
The lip chip is fortunately on the reverse.


----------



## RelicRaker

Some smaller finds from the site. The cruet at left seems to have a melted top.




All were slick except this small med, LM Green / Woodbury NJ. (c. 1882–1890).


----------



## RelicRaker

Returned and picked up a "Sparks Perfect Health for Kidney & Liver Diseases."
Small, maybe a sample size.


----------



## RelicRaker

Back to the hole and returned with a few finds...




The ink is a Carter's...




And the T.A. Black has an inverted "S" in Scranton...




And last, I found this ad for T.A. Black from an 1890 issue of The Scranton Truth...


----------



## RelicRaker

More stuff from the pit...
• Burnett / Boston
• WT&Co base-marked slick
• Aqua panel slick
• Doll's teacup (it does have the handle)
• F. Hoyt & Co (10¢ perfume)





Better shot of the embossing on the Hoyt's...


----------



## RelicRaker

I'm not used to finding anything pre-1870, but, this looks old. Let me know.

P. HALL / Philada
There's a tar-like residue inside, but I'll give it an acid bath and post "after" pics.




The base... looks like a pontil scar to me, but I don't see many.




...and the finish is definitely applied & hand-tooled.


----------



## TrashPanda

Very awesome P. HALL.  thanks for all the post of your finds.


----------



## hemihampton

Looks old to me. looks to be 1860's or older with that Iron or Graphite color pontil on bottom. Nice find. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## RelicRaker

Thx Leon.. 
I'll try and post a better base shot for you.


----------



## RelicRaker

UPDATE: Still needs a little work, but the 3-day CLR solution loosened up a lot of the crud.
(Leon, I still owe you a base view. I wanna try and remove some of that residue first.)


----------



## RelicRaker

Here's the pontil scar again, better light...


----------



## RelicRaker

Two strap-sides out of the hole...


----------



## hemihampton

RelicRaker said:


> Here's the pontil scar again, better light...
> View attachment 205723




THANKS.


----------



## RelicRaker

The pit continues to produce...
Sadly the Johnston blob has a base chip.




The M. Ruoff stoneware was unexpected—anyone know the rarity of these?


----------



## CanadianBottles

Nice finds!  I don't know anything about the stoneware but it looks like quite an early one.


----------



## RelicRaker

I did a little checking on the stoneware. Moritz Ruoff was a Northeast Philly brewer from 1874 to 1882.


----------



## RelicRaker

Dug this small cobalt today. I'm guessing castor oil. No markings but couldn't resist the color.


----------



## RelicRaker

Returned after a few hard rains and found an F. Brown's Essence of Jamaica Ginger. I've dug 2 before but with much fainter embossing.


----------



## RelicRaker

Also from the site...
S.B. Goff's Magic Oil Liniment, Camden NJ.
1885–90?








The Goff lab & factory, back in the day.


----------



## RelicRaker

Back at the site today. They moved a lot of earth and most everything was broken, but I managed to save a few old ones.





The small perfume says Taylor's / Philada




The Rx is faintly embossed: Hansell & Bro / Market St / Philada (c. 1880)




And found yet another amber strapside flask...


.


----------



## RelicRaker

Find of the day was this Vin Mariani—a keeper despite the lip damage.



Applied tooled lip, unembossed sides.

Base embossed...
COCA MARIANI PARIS



I'm guessing the "E" is the glassmaker's mark. Anyone know?


----------



## RelicRaker

Might be the last one I pull from the site.
Acme Blacking / Trade Mark / Wolff & Randolph / Philadelphia.





...with the original applicator...


----------

